# Picker Rute Gesucht !



## -FishHunter- (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Ich suche eine Pickerrute für den nahbereich !

Da ich an meinen stellen meistens grosse brassen fange und die stehen gerade mal 10m vom ufer weg ! 50cm ~70cm+ sind die biester !
mit der bolo wenn es windig wird kommen weniger bisse als wenn ich die montage still auf grund lege ! 

also ich habe die shimano venegance picker gesehen und denke sie ist ok auch nachher fürs winter angeln wegen der 0,5oz spitze ! 

welche vorschläge habt ihr für picker ruten !?
und welche montagen benutzt ihr bei eurer picker !?


----------



## Dunraven (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Du ich nutze sehr gerne Picker Ruten und meine Montage ist die Schlaufenmontage. Deine Gedanken sind auch nicht schlecht. Hatte letztens einen Wettkampf in Holland, da habe ich am anderen Ufer mit der Feeder nur ein paar kleine Fische bekommen aber die fetten brassen wollten nicht kommen. Das einer schon 3 davon hatte ließ mir keine Ruhe, aber ich blieb 2 1/2 Stunden auf der anderen Seite da ich dort immerhin Bisse hatte und meine Nachbarn überhaupt nichts fingen. Als dann eine Flaute war habe ich den Picker auf 10 m mal versucht, nach 3-4 Minuten ein Biss und schon kam der erste große Brassen. Ich hatte die Hälfte des Angelns damit verschwendet am anderen Ufer die Brassen zu suchen und fand sie auf der 10m Spur... 
Mein Nachbar rechts wechselte knapp hinter die Mitte weil sein rechter Nachbar das auch getan hatte und dort gerade kleine bekam, aber er bliebt nach 5 Stunden o.F. Ich schaffte dann noch 3900g und Platz 3, da fehlte eben ein großer Brassen für Platz 2.

An der Pickerrute hatte ich ausnahmsweise die 2 Oz Spitze weil ich nicht wusste ob es Strömung gibt. Normal nutze ich eine 3/4 Oz Spitze da die bei leichtem Wind nicht so empfindlich ist wie die 1/2 Oz Spitze. Aber ohne Strömung und Wind ist eine 1/2 Oz natürlich klasse.

Ich bin auch gerade ein wenig am suchen weil mir eine meiner Picker abgebrochen ist. Hatte in Holland eine Rute von einer niederländischen Firma in der Hand sie mir zu hart war. Auf solche Entfernungen wie Du sie nutzen willst würde ich schon etwas weichere nehmen die auf der kurzen Entfernung auch gut puffern. Ist aber sicher eine Geschmacksfrage. Da ich noch nicht das passende gefunden habe kann ich noch keine nennen, die Vengance kenne ich leider noch nicht. Vor 15 Jahren hatte DAM immer recht brauchbare Picker, aber keien Ahnung wie es mit der neuen DAM jetzt nach der Insolvenz ist.


----------



## -FishHunter- (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

ja das mit dem entfernten feedern kann ich verstehen wenn man nicht auf die andere seite darf zum angeln ! aber wenn ich sehe das die meisten grossen fische in einer entfernung sitzen um die 20m dann ist eine picker doch besser ! 

vorallem nachher im winter für die grossen rotaugen 40+ ^^ 

also wer kann mir sagen wie die shimano venegance ist ? oder wer weis eine alternative ? würde auch die sportex multipicker nehmen mit schwingspitze  aber die feedertips sind zu stark , fangen bei 1,5oz an ! 
am preis soll es nicht liegen , denn die rute muss ja auch was aushalten !


----------



## Andal (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Dann schau dir mal Bombrods von Browning (Commercial Carp Serie) und von Greys an, oder Avonruten von Fox.


----------



## Tilman (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr zwei Feederruten zugelegt, auch für Brassen auf recht kurzer Entfernung und bin mit Browning voll zufrieden. 
Sehr schön weich, also genau, was Du suchst, und sehr fair im Preis, dafür müsste man mal neue Rollen dazukaufen, wenn man sie im Set kauft, die Rollen sind nichts für den Dauergebrauch.(bei einem großen Angelgeräteversandhaus für ~35€ im Setpreis).

Ich habe eine Shimano-Feederrute, die kann für den mehr als vierfachen Preis nicht mehr und ist dazu auch noch recht hart ...

Ich war wirklich erstaunt, dass man für so wenig Geld so viel Rute bekommt ...


----------



## Dunraven (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*



-FishHunter- schrieb:


> aber wenn ich sehe das die meisten grossen fische in einer entfernung sitzen um die 20m dann ist eine picker doch besser !



Naja 20 Meter ist ja schon auf dem anderen Ufer oder so 5m davor, je nach Gewässer. Von daher würde ich weiterhin sagen das andere Ufer ist normal ein super Platz zum Pickern. Von 20m als kurze Entfernung zu reden ist für mich hingegen ein Witz, denn kurze Entfernung ist das eben eher selten. Meist ist es nahe am anderen Ufer und damit weite Entfernung.


----------



## Tricast (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Statt eines klassischen Pickers (Wurfgewicht bis 20/30 Gramm) würde ich zu einer Feederrute greifen. Hier gibt es ja auch Modelle mit unterschiedlichen Wurfgewichten wobei ich eine Feederrute mit einem Wurfgewicht von 60-80 Gramm nehmen würde. Wenn einem die Spitzen nicht leicht genug sind, gibt es genügend Glasfaserspitzen die man einsetzen kann.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## -FishHunter- (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal Bombrods von Browning (Commercial Carp Serie) und von Greys an, oder Avonruten von Fox.




da finde ich keine pickerruten ! aber danke und wenns geht bitte mit link sonst sucht man sich tot!!!!!


----------



## hamburger Jung (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Moin,

ich schließe mich Dunraven an, schau für deinen geplanten Einsatzbereich, nach einem recht weichen Picker. Wenn doch z.B. mal ein Karpfen einsteigt, federt die Rute sehr viel ab.

Geh doch mal in ein gut sortiertes Angelgeschäft und nehme dort ein paar Ruten vor Ort in die Hand, dann bekommst du auch ein Gefühl für die Rute. 

So eine Empfehlung für eine ganz spezielle Rute aus zweiter oder dritter Hand muss nicht auf dich passen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## -FishHunter- (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

ich weis aber mein angelladen hat keine grosse auswahl ! wenn man dort eine rute bestellt dann muss man sie auch nehmen und die fracht muss man sogar selber bezahlen ! und das beste bei nichtgefallen schickt er die rute auch nicht zurück , auch wenn sie den angelladen nicht verlassen würde ! 

mein nächster grosser angelladen ist fischermans partner  und das ist 150km entfernt und ob die was haben ist fraglich ! denn der service gibt keine auskunft übers tele , welche picker dort zu haben sind !


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

http://shop.friedfischen.de/Ruten/Greys-G-TEC-96-Bomb-Flussrute--480.html

So etwas meinte ich, oder wenn es auch etwas länger sein darf, so eine...

http://shop.friedfischen.de/Ruten/Fox-Duo-Lite-Avon-12-075-1-lb--234.html


----------



## Dunraven (1. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Ich habe mir gerade im Laden ein paar angesehen.
Eine war von Sänger, eine so genannte High Tech Picker. Die war echt grausam. 2,4m kurz und mit zweigeteiltem Griff. Der Griff war viel zu lang so das man durch die Zweiteilung nicht gut greifen konnte da der Griff dort fehlte wo ich normal greifen würde. Dadurch ward er Rest der Rute auch sehr kurz. Dafür dann irgenwas im Bereich 80-100 Euro.....

Da war noch eine im Bereich 80 Euro, die gefiel mir deutlich besser, aber den Namen habe ich nicht mehr im Kopf da die Shakespeare Omni X Picker für 30 Euro ähnlich gut war und weniger als die Hälfte gekostet hat. Das einzige was mir daran nicht gefällt ist das es sie nur in 2,70m gibt. 3m und 3,3m vermisse ich. Dafür gibt es aber die Shakespeare Omni X Multifeeder und Feeder in 3m bzw. 3,3m und 3,6m. Das WG ist da aber auch höher. Die hatte ich jetzt nicht in der Hand. Wem aber 2,70m reicht, der sollte die mal anschauen. Für den Preis ist sie ok.


----------



## hf22 (2. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

MOIN, MOIN, soviel ich weiß sind Picker nicht länger als 3 Meter. Oder liege ich da falsch?

MFG


----------



## -FishHunter- (2. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

richtig !!!!


----------



## Dunraven (3. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Kommt drauf an.
http://www.muller-fishing.pl/mistrall-wedka-x-treme-picker-3-3m-10-30g.html

Außerdem werden auch viele leichte Feederruten Picker genannt, von daher ist es mir egal ob ich eine leichte Feederrute bekomme oder einen Picker. Und die Omni X hat auch ein Wg das ich eher als leichte Feeder denn als Picker ansehen würde. Ich glaube das geht so bis 40g und damit auch über das übliche Picker WG hinaus.


----------



## -FishHunter- (3. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

übrigens habe ich die  shimano venegance bestellt in 2,70m mit 2 spitzen 0,5oz und 1,0 oz  werde beim ersten testen gegen grosse brassen bilder und ein video machen ^^ dann kann man sehen ob die was aushält ^^


----------



## Downbeat (3. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

@Dunraven gibt`s die Mistrall auch hier in D oder nur in Polen? Das ist ja ein Kampfpreis.


----------



## Dunraven (3. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Du ich bin kein Händler, das kann ich so nicht sagen. Aber für Kampfpreise kann man meist auch entsprechendes erwarten, von daher würde ich die erst in die Hand nehmen wollen.


----------



## Rotauge (3. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Es gibt kaum noch Winklepickerruten. Die werden nicht mehr so verkauft, wie noch vor einigen Jahren.

Picker gibt es noch von Cormoran und zwar das Modell Speciland Winklepicker in 2.40m / 2.70 und 3.00 m Länge mit 3 Quivertips (Spitzen) in 1oz., 1.5oz, und 2oz.

Daneben gibt es auch noch Picker von DAM, Balzer oder Sänger.

Aber im Vergleich zu früher, haben die heutigen Picker stark nachgelassen.

Da wäre schon zu überlegen, wenn es eine in 3 m sein soll, eine leichte Browning Feederrute in 3 m zu kaufen.


----------



## Downbeat (4. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Nun ja, für 13€ und einen versprochenen Vollcarbon-Blank würd ich mir die sogar blind zum testen bestellen.


----------



## hamburger Jung (4. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

@Dunraven: Da Picker für die Nahbereichsangelei ausgelegt sind, sind 2,7m mehr als ausreichend. Ich fische seit jahren mit einer 2,40m Picker und bin damit in allen Gewässern gut zurecht gekommen.

Leider werden heute leichte Feeder auch als Picker oder Multipicker angeboten. Eine Feeder hat für mich nicht sehr viel gemein mit einem Picker. Lediglich die Art zu angeln ist ähnlich. Die Aktionen von Feeder und Picker sind sehr unterschiedlich und die meisten Feeder eignen sich nur bedingt zum feinen Nahbereichsangeln, weil selbst eine light Feeder ein Stock im Vergleich zu einem durchschnittlichen Picker ist.

Die von Beginn an durchgängige Aktion einer Picker ermöglicht es sehr fein zu fischen und trotzdem große Fische sicher landen zu können. Das kann die Feeder nicht, dafür kann man mit ihr ein sehr viel breiteres Spektrum abdecken.

@all: Meiner Meinung nach ist ein Picker eine spezielle Rute und die Feeder eher eine Allroundrute. Vergleichen kann man beide nicht unbedingt miteinander.


----------



## Dunraven (4. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Ich fische seit 15 Jahren mit Picker und meine Hauptruten an meinen Heimatgewässern sind ein Paar Picker von 2,7m und 3m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 22g. Ich besitze aber auch welche von 2,10 und 2,4m und ich muss sagen so gerne ich meine beiden Picker nutze, die 3m ist mir deutlich lieber als die 2,70m Rute. Mit der kürzeren Rute habe ich leichter mal einen Hänger beim ausholen da ich oft eine Böschung im Rücken habe und da ist der Haken bei einer 30cm längeren Rute doch etwas mehr vom Gras entfernt als bei einer kürzeren. Ergo habe ich weniger Hänger damit. 

Wenn also 3m besser ist als 2,70m, dann ist es auch logisch das es schön wäre wenn das Paar 3m und 3,3m wäre statt 2,7 und 3m. Das hat also weniger etwas mit der Weite zu schaffen als vielmehr mit einem angenehmeren Werfen und einer besseren Ablage wenn die Ruten nicht gleich lang sind, denn bei 30cm Unterschied kann ich sie schön nebeneinander legen ohne das die Schnüre übereinander laufen.


----------



## -FishHunter- (5. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

picker ist heute gekommen ^^ morgen wird getestet !!!! 

ist das aber mal ein dünnes rütchen ^^ wenn da ein fetter brassen drann kommt Oo ^^


----------



## Rotauge (5. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

Hast Du die Möglichkeit ein Bild reinzustellen?


----------



## -FishHunter- (5. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

ja mach ich morgen ;.)


----------



## -FishHunter- (8. August 2011)

*AW: Picker Rute Gesucht !*

sry fotos und video müssen leider noch warten ^^ habe meine cam versenkt ! 

habe mit der shimano venegance picker gestern geangelt mein ergebnis trotz wind mit 1oz spitze ! 

1 karpfen 2 karauschen 2 rotaugen 10 brassen 
und sogar eine schildkröte 

und dabei hate ich alles gefilm und fotos gemacht aber beim filmen am leukermeer in holland ist leider die cam ins wasser gefallen , mal sehen was ich retten kann !!!


----------

